# Bean resting time



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Any recommendations for resting time for H B El Salvador Escocia ?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

For me

Filter = right away

Espresso = 5ish days


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mine was roasted on the 12 th was good to go for espresso by the 18th .

Got tasty shots for it .

I've used HB 4-5 days after roast before

All subjective opinion though not fact


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What's replaced the Verona then Frank? Sounds like you are back n the saddle again!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> What's replaced the Verona then Frank? Sounds like you are back n the saddle again!


Back in the saddle??? I never left it, I cannot function without coffee. Working well with a Classic and good beans and the addition of a VST basket. I could not get on with IMS.

After much consideration I "may" have a Verona shortly !!!!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

It's came alive today for me and was roasted last thurs


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I tried it on day 4 and just wasnt feeling it, I tried again at day 5 and still not quite there.

I'll try again today, which should be day 6 and see if it has settled down. I was struggling to get decent shots from it, I was either having to go super tight (1:1 ish) and was getting nice enough but quite bright shots, or I was pulling 1:1.5 and found the shots just ended up bitter. Will try again this afternoon and see if it works any better, so far I'm much preferring the Natural Bourbon Guatemalan from HB.


----------

